# Cape May Pt report 8/20&21



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, it rained the whole way down on Friday, and slowed to light showers while we set up camp at the Depot in the afternoon. Did some swimming and bike riding, and then out to dinner (seafood at the Lobster House outdoor section). On Saturday morning we (My two brothers, stepbrother, and friend and I) were then joined by one of my brothers 21 year old daughter and her fishing maniac boyfriend (more on him later). We started early (well, not really ... 8:15) at Cape May point near the Episcopal church dunes crossing (between Sunset beach and the lighthouse). Put one line out and put it in the pole holder while I started rigging the next one. The rest of the gang was still walking down from the dune to where I was setting up. I looked up and there was the first pole showing some action. Pulled it out of the holder and landed a 15" weakie. A nice way to start the festivities! By the way, we were using the fishbites collection (worms, chunks, strips, etc.) that I had recently received in the mail. We used them by themselves, in combinations (like a fishbite squid strip tipped with a little piece of fishbite bloodworm), and sometimes used a narrow strip of real squid with a fishbite worm. We stayed until 10:15 because they said we needed beachtags (well, we knew that we'd need tags, but we figured we'd keep fishing until they actually asked us to show our tags!). Total for this 2hr session:
3 weakies 11", 12", 15"
1 sea bass (small)
6 fluke (10" - 14")
Josh "the fishing maniac" wanted to continue fishing while we went back for lunch. He arrived back at the campsite saying he went to Sunset beach (sunken ship) and caught:
10 small sharks
4 small weakies (he said they were croaker, but they sounded like weakies from his description of them).
While Josh was fishing I gave RuddeDogg a call to see if he could join us. Unfortunately he was doing some OT and wasn't getting off until 7:00PM. Hope to catch up with another time, fellow P&Ser! We had some more swimming and waited till the sun went down for some more fishing. Arrived at Sunset right after the sun disappeared, and proceeded to catch 4 weakies (10" - 12") in 5 minutes. The baitfish were everywhere (close to shore) doing flips in the air to escape something. I threw out my cast net and brough in a snapper blue. Then I could see that there were a number of snappers breaking the surface along with the baitfish. The water was really boiling with them. Caught a few searobins after it got dark and called it a day. We got up early on Sunday and went back to Sunset beach in the morning. We caught nothing but searobins and hand sized fluke, but there was a guy with a light spinning rod thowing a tandem rig with one spearing "fly" that his son tied, and a small jig tipped with a 3" white curley tail grup behind the spearing. He was getting some nice flounder that were between 10" and 15". Anyway, we packed up and went back to the point near the church. Things were a little slower today, but the sizes were a little bigger:
3 weakies 12", 13", 14"
2 kingfish 10", 11"
3 fluke 10", 12", 14"
1 sea bass 9"
We fished till they asked for our tags again, then went back and had some lunch. As RuddeDogg says ... "hook 'em and cook 'em"! My "veggie man" brother Barry fried up some Italian peppers and cherry tomatoes, while I cleaned the two larger weakies and the two kingfish (everything else released successfully to bite again!). We had the kingfish and peppers for the appetizer while the weakies were cooking. Very tasty! A nice little meal before we packed up to head home. It was nice to see weakies around ... I sure hope they grow up to be tiderunners someday. They were really chunky and quite healthy looking fish with nice color. Well, that's all for now!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Great report- thanks for posting!

I too have found the numbers of small weakfish encouraging. My son and i caught a buch of the little guys at Brigantine all 11 to 12 inches long.

I'll be hitting those southern spots soon, the tournaments are starting up and most of them are down that way.

Thanks again for a great report.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Great Report Fishhead! But where are the pics?!?!?!   

You, me...Assateague fishing this October...Game?


----------

